# Main Salmon June 16?



## Riverwild (Jun 19, 2015)

Most likely high water, rainy and potentially lots of people since it's close to the start of the lottery dates. It's easy to get to camp though. 25 or 30 miles days are no problem. Bring your drysuit.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

We had 2.6’ or so on the ramp on 6/17 this year and 85° days.
More typical of July weather and flows.

what river wild said. Expect rain and high flows


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

What those guys said. Plus- depending on when the 'flush' happens (and this will be true for the next several years) expect some wood in the river, after the first ~40 miles of the Middle Fork burned this summer. 😕


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Ah...didn't think of that, crappy.


----------



## cometman (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Really appreciate it!


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

To expound on what high water means, I've only run The Main up to ~7' it's big water, but fairly benign- for the most part.
I liken it to a big, good natured kid who gets drunk at a party. He may bump into ya, knock ya down, but he'll apologize, and give you a hand back up. Unpleasant, but not really all that dangerous. Guys on here who have run it higher can tell you more, but it does get dangerous at higher levels. Whiplash, Chittham in particular.
Also, most of the beaches are under water, but there's still plenty of good camps, especially because making 40-50 miles a day isn't any kinda feat.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Another post with a link you can look up the flow (Main @ Shoup + MFS @ mouth) Main Salmon flow



Riverwild said:


> Most likely high water, rainy and potentially lots of people since it's close to the start of the lottery dates. It's easy to get to camp though. 25 or 30 miles days are no problem. Bring your drysuit.


25-30 mile days are no problem even if you don't hit the high water window. At moderate flows, it's still moving 4-5mph in June.
Bring your drysuit and a good rainfly. A hot tent and/or volcanno are also a good idea.
Don't bring small children or partners/friends who will not tolerate adverse weather.
Do bring food with plenty of calories if it's cold...maybe something quick to warm up if someone has a swim and needs warm calories. (Ramen or cup'a'sodium soup are both good)
If it's really gross, make miles and then take a layover; loading and unloading damp gear sucks. Being on the water or in camp while it's raining isn't so bad.

I've never been so cold on a river trip as the Main in June. I've also never been so hot on a river as the Main in June.


BenSlaughter said:


> What those guys said. Plus- depending on when the 'flush' happens (and this will be true for the next several years) expect some wood in the river, after the first ~40 miles of the Middle Fork burned this summer. 😕


Crazy wild nature. Probably a LOT of mud and woody debris this season. Then years 2-5 will see a lot more logs in the river as those big burned snags rot on the inside and fall into the river.
But hey...lots of firewood available on the MFS!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

The last June trip I used the bimini for rain and snow the first two days and then for shade when it hit 90 two days later. Typical Idaho weather BS.


----------



## tBatt (May 18, 2020)

5/28/21 launch Boundary Creek, 17°F air temp, 52°F water temp
6/7/21 takeout Carey Creek, 93°F air temp, 62°F water temp

10k cfs at Corn Creek ramp
32k cfs at Whitebird

Historically it peaks the first or second week of June.
Rivermaps is written for lower water than this and wasn't a ton of help as far as which lines to take.
we ran ~ 7mph the first day.
Massive hole on right line of Black Creek.
Hot Springs with Masonry Tub worth stopping at.
Massive hole lower left on Allison Ranch Rapid.
Five Mile was an insanely fun wave train.
Chittam should be scouted.
Vinegar was very inconsequential and an easy ready and run.
I forget if it was the Boulders or Carey Falls that had another massive hole. I'm thinking it was Carey.


----------



## Jungle Jane (Jun 16, 2010)

The Idaho snowpack is listed as "BB" (beyond bleak, presently). June should be reasonable on the main this year...and it's really never too low to run.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

At least a half dozen years in the last 20 were lower in several drainages I follow....no need to be bleak. Idaho is mostly high country desert and the south half is deserting this year. The North half of the state is looking good (ish) with a near median to above median snowpack.


----------

